# F250 06' Trailer Fault?



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what the problem may be? Everytime I put my truck in reverse, it beeps and trailer fault comes on? Would salt be the problem? Jw. thanks


----------



## voyagerxii (Dec 28, 2008)

Check for moisture in the trailer plug. Mine did it after the truck was washed.

Scott


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I can't remember if it was a thread here or over on the Ford Truck forum, but there is some problems with the factory trailer plug collecting water and causing problems.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

It's usually moisture or corrosion where the loom from the truck plugs into the receptacle. It's covered if you're under the 3/36 warranty and quite possibly a Ford ESP. You could pull the two relays located in the under hood fuse/relay box for a temporary fix.

Here is the TSB -

Message center displaying "Wiring Fault On Trailer":
This may occur due to water intrusion/corrosion in the trailer connector socket or the connector behind the socket. If corrosion is present, replace the socket and harness and lube with silicone dielectric grease. If there are no signs of water, perform normal diagnosis. Broadcast Message 7052, 7108.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the truck I have been driving lately (08 f350) has been giving me the same warning for a couple weeks now, I figured it was ice in the plug, just been to lazy/busy to be bothered to check into it.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nothing new here with ford - I had my complete wiring harness replaced under warranty and 2 months later it started again. I removed the fuse for the trailer controller.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Our company 2006 F350 Pick-up was doing the same thing last year...I'll talk to my buddy and see what it was..It hasnt done it for a long time now..I will look into it for ya!


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

T&MSnowMan;729209 said:


> Our company 2006 F350 Pick-up was doing the same thing last year...I'll talk to my buddy and see what it was..It hasnt done it for a long time now..I will look into it for ya!


Thanks man!


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2008)

ZamboniHDB
Can you list the TB number my dealer says there is not a TB out on this issue. I am having problems with trailer fault and trailer disconnected coming up on the read out.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

N&CLandscaping;730048 said:


> Thanks man!


I talked to my buddy, Ford told him the salt and water was messing up the connections for the trailer. Thing is that the cover was always on it or a trailer was plugged in....but anyways thats what Ford said and they took care of it and now its better....atleast for now..lol


----------

